# Tops und Flops bei 24 Zoll Reifen?



## jan_hl (1. April 2010)

Ich ueberlege grade, ob ich nicht den sauschweren DH Reifen (1250g) hinten an meinem 24er gegen was leichteres austauschen soll. Da ich eh nur in der Stadt unterwegs bin, soll es ein Reifen mit weniger Profil werden. Der neue Reifen sollte zwischen 2.3 und 2.5 liegen.

Ich hatte erst an den Hookworm gedacht, will jetzt aber doch eher in Richtung Maxxis Holy Roller gehen, da der wenigstens ein bisschen Profil hat. Oder doch den Schwalbe Table Top? Oder Kenda K-rad? 

Hat einer von euch ausgiebig Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Reifen fuer den Street(trial) Einsatz? 

Oder die wichtigere Frage:
*Gibt es Reifen, von denen man auf jeden Fall die Finger lassen sollte?*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. April 2010)

Ich mag den Hookworm gerne, vor allem wegen der DH Karkasse bei Street-Optik. Platten hatte ich noch keinen, Gewicht ist mir egal, Rolleigenschaften sind natÃ¼rlich sehr schÃ¶n. Rollen ist einfach super angenehm und leise. Natur geht halt gar nicht, aber dafÃ¼r machen Manuals sehr viel SpaÃ. Kein Profil+hoher Druck (+temporÃ¤r brakeless) macht extrem SpaÃ in einer BetonwÃ¼ste.

Top




Flop, obwohl brachiale Optik und SpaÃ im Wald






-EDIT-
Wenn Du nach KÃ¶ln kommst, kannst Du den ja mal Proberollen  Der Highroller liegt Ã¼brigens auch noch hier rum in 2.7"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (1. April 2010)

Was sagt denn der Hookworm zu staubigem und/oder feuchtem Kopfsteinpflaster? Bzw. koennte man den zur Not auch mal auf der Dirtstrecke benutzen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. April 2010)

Mal in den alten Bildern kramen...

Ja, hatte "damals" am Base auch einen Satz und die haben sich auch auf der Dirtstrecke, zumindest wenn es trocken war, gut gemacht. Bin jetzt nicht so der talentierte Dirt-Fahrer, aber gerutscht oder sonstwas bin ich nicht.

Feuchtes Kopfsteinpflaster? Nenn' mir einen Reifen, der da Grip garantiert?   Der Reifen hat nun mal nicht viel brauchbares Profil, aber gereicht hat es mir allemal.


----------



## tinitram (1. April 2010)

Hookworm: 
Hab den auf meinem 26er Stadtfahrrad. Sobald man auf Sand etc. kommt wirds schwammig - ich würd ihn für die Dirtstrecke auf keinen Fall empfehlen... 

Maxxis Highroller: 
zu schwer, zu wenig Street lastig

Maxxis Holyroller:
für Street gut, im Gelände gar nicht. Mit einem bisschen Dreck dran hält der nirgends - wie Seife 

Schwalbe Big Betty:
leicht und viel grip, ob der Dir ausreichend für Street geeignet ist weiß ich nicht. Er hat ein groberes Profil.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Schwalbe Tabletop Besitzer - ich vermute dass der exakt das ist was du brauchst...


----------



## CityTrial (2. April 2010)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.

Der Holyroller ist in der Betonwüste ein richtig guter Reifen. Doch wenn er mit Dreck/Schlamm voll ist, packt er null.

Der Kenda K-Rad verzeichnet eigentlich das gleiche. Fahre ihn allerdings vorne, also wie er sich hinten verhält, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## jan_hl (3. April 2010)

Danke für eure Tips!

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Hookworm bestellt, aber bis ich den fahren kann, dauert es wohl ne ganze Weile... hab ne üble Zerrung im Rücken


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2010)

So Leute vorne glÃ¤nzt am Rad schonwieder eine Vollglatze...

Ich stehe nun vor der Wahl ob Holyroller oder Tabletop ans Rad kommen (nur vorne, hinten ist bereits ein holyroller)

Der Tabletop ist schÃ¶n leicht, aber irgendwie habe ich Angst, dass er sehr schnell runter sein wird und extrem papiermÃ¤Ãig rÃ¼berkommt... bzw. hatte schonmal einen, aber den hatte ich schon komplett runtergefahren bekommen und folglich konnte ich nicht viel dazu sagen.
DMR Moto war bisher vorne, und war ziemlich schlecht...

Der Holyroller sollte eine solide Wahl sein, aber er ist mit knapp 750g (ca. 150g mehr als TT) schon etwas schwerer vorne.. lohnt sich das, zu Gunsten der Pannensicherheit?


PS:
Wer experimentieren will: Habe 1xHookworm 2.5 sowie 1xHighroller in 2.7 rumliegen.


----------



## jan_hl (3. August 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit den KHE Mac 2 Reifen aus? Die wiegen knapp 500g.

http://www.khe-mtb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=284&Itemid=47

Mit ein bisschen mehr Liuft sollte das doch vorne klappen, oder?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. August 2010)

Ich fahr hinten den HolyRoller und vorne den Schwalbe Table Top in der Faltversion. Bin vorher noch den HolyRoller vorne gefahren. Ich finde die Kombi mit dem Table Top ziemlich geil. Gerade bei VR-Aktionen bounct der Table Top vorne ziemlich geil. Ich persönlich mag das^^, das Gewicht ist natürlich unschlagbar. Der HolyRoller hinten hat nen ziemlich geilen Grip und ist dazu noch recht leicht. Ok, einen Durchschlagsschutz hat er nicht wirklich, hab mir bei dem Teil am ersten Tag sofort die Seitenwand an einer Betonkante aufgeschlitzt, muss man halt sanft fahren


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. August 2010)

Man kann ja nicht nur Pech haben:
Habe einen User, der 4 verschiedene Reifen (darunter 1xHolyroller und 1xTabletop, beide guter Zustand) anbietet wegen einem Holyroller angeschrieben.

Antwort:
MÃ¶chtest Du den Tabletop gratis dazu haben?

Was will man mehr zum Geburtstag?! 



Ja, die Kombo Holyroller hinten und Tabletop vorne ist erprobt und taugt. Aber das Profil des Holyrollers ist einfach meiner Meinung nach robuster und griffiger.
Hatte mit dem Holyroller+schmale Atomlab Pimp hinten noch keinen Platten, dabei fahre ich das nun schon im dritten Rahmen, wovon einer gerissen ist^^

Die Seitenwand ist allerdings wirklich empfindlich gegen seitliche Kanten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (19. August 2010)

Hey
also ich fahre auch nur Street.
hab nen tabletop vr und hinten einen DMR moto,bin sehr zufrieden.
hatte zuletzt nen maxxis,der hat gerade mal 2 Monate gemacht.
nen motto bin ich damals als 26" auf Street,ca 3 Jahre sehr zufrieden gefahren!

die hookworms werd ich wohl mal als nächstes testen.


----------



## duro e (19. August 2010)

die khe fährt nen dirter hier , er sagt , die sind zwar leicht , im trockenem gut grip , aber bei nem tropfen regen sau schlecht und nutzen schnell ab.

table tops hatte ich damals aufm dirt nen satz , haben sich gut gehalten , grip war auch ok.
die faltversion kommt sehr papiermäßig daher. aber bei genug druck sollte der nich soo plattenanfällig sein.


----------



## siede. (20. August 2010)

mein TT war nach 3 Monaten runter... Grip top, Haltbarkeit Flop.

ps: Zum glück grippt das Ding sogar noch als Slik ;-)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2010)

Das Gummi vom Tabletop ist einfach genial. FÃ¤hrt sich super angenehm, leise und bounct.
Die Faltversion ist zwar extrem wabblig bei der Montage (ohne Werkzeug, per Hand, fÃ¤llt sogar von selbst wieder von der Felge), aber sobald der Schlauch das Volumen fÃ¼llt, passt alles.

Holyroller hinten macht alles mit auf der schmalen Pimp, noch keinen Platten seit Neukauf und dabei sieht man schon den Stoff an der Karkasse.

Der Moto war doof, extrem merkwÃ¼rdige Form/Profil und war auch schnell runter..


----------



## hst_trialer (20. August 2010)

@ zoocontrol
meinst du damit den moto von mir... der war ja eh schon nicht mehr der beste.
ich fahre auch (momentan nicht wegen defekter sperrklinkenfeder) die tabletop. bisher fand ich die auch ganz gut, fahre aber lieber etwas mehr druck.

wird zeit dass ich meinen minibock mal in die gallerie haue...


----------

